# Cheapest source for T5HO Giesseman 54W 6000K Midday?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

What's the cheapest source for these bulbs? First time I'll be trying the Giesseman bulbs, have heard great things about them. Will be interesting to compare them with the excellent T8 bulbs I've used.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Why don't you shop around, tabulate the prices and give us a report. I'd be interested in your findings. I'm not in the market right now so...

You might start with http://www.specialty-lights.com/

Probably not the cheapest, but a wide selection.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I havent found any one cheaper than Reef Geek.
http://www.reefgeek.com/


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Have a look at Aquarium Specialty also. I bought from them a few months ago and it seemed like their pricing for bulbs and shipping was the best I could find. Of course that could have changed by now. Another plus was they were packaged very well and arrived quickly.

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_130&products_id=484


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't compare prices, but they have them here too...http://www.aquacave.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=365

They also sell Aqua Floras
Shipping is 4.95 right now.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

fishstein said:


> What's the cheapest source for these bulbs?


Have you tried Santa Clause...that's usually the best source I've found. Just tell the significant other sort of casual like...hint...like that. You'd be surprised what might show up on Dec. 25th.

Then again if you have been bad....?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Seems Aquarium Specialty has the best price per bulb and they charge actual shipping charges for ground.

If you are getting a TEK unit and bulbs then Reef Geek is the best. Free shipping for orders over $200.

AquaCave does have Planta bulbs which are very nice plant bulbs.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Newt, thanks for the heads up. I just posted a few questions in Lighting here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=437009#post437009 about the Giesemann T5 Midday 6000K and Aqua Flora, as well as the Aqua Medic Planta. Appreciate your thoughts if you get the chance.


----------

